
Block Me If You Can: A Large-Scale Study of Tracker-Blocking Tools (2017) [pdf] - u-dissolve
https://www.sba-research.org/wp-content/uploads/publications/block_me_if_you_can.pdf
======
u-dissolve
From a HN user who used to work on circumventing ad-blockers: "The hardest to
beat is uBlock Origin"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21036260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21036260)

